# damn dogs



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i'm in love with a stray who came into the kennels i work at and i cant take him... totally heart broken...

i hate my job sometimes, you get so attached to some of them. i just hope we can find him a nice home. if he gets put on death row i'll need to take him lol

he's too gorgeous.


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

ahaha awww thats why when i am older i dont want to work at kennels cos i know i will just want to take them ALL home :'( x


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

:whistling2:what breed of dog


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

he's a cross husky/german shepherd from the look of him, just young as well.

he's bonded with me and noone else and naturally i've just gotten attached.

i'm staying at the kennels tonight cos the boss lady is away to a dog show so i brought him up to the house and its like he's been mine for ages.

lol its so unfair


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> he's a cross husky/german shepherd from the look of him, just young as well.
> 
> he's bonded with me and noone else and naturally i've just gotten attached.
> 
> ...


sooo why not get him:whistling2:


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

i wish i could take him but my staffy is a peoples dog not a dogs dog:whistling2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

because it wouldnt be practical...

i probably cant really afford it, i already have a dominant dog and they would more than likely butt heads, its around 45 mins in the car to and from work and i doubt the dogs would manage that in a confined space... 

theres enough cons to convince me i shouldnt take him, plus the fact the boss lady may not let me or tell me he can't come to work blah blah.

for all the cons i've got contradicting pros though, but i need to be fair, if i took him it would be purely because i want him and thats that lol i need to consider whats best for him... but it doesnt help lol


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> because it wouldnt be practical...
> 
> i probably cant really afford it, i already have a dominant dog and they would more than likely butt heads, its around 45 mins in the car to and from work and i doubt the dogs would manage that in a confined space...
> 
> ...


shame..x


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

the first two pics are awful, i took them in his kennel earlier, please excuse the state of the walls, they need washed down. The third pic is him just now, conked out.


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

looks like a normal husky:gasp: but nice


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I know how you feel, i work at a Greyhound re-homing kennel & there's a gorgeous little black bitch who keeps tugging at my heart strings but having 6 dogs already i know i can't take her. She is still very keen when out on walks so it will be hard homing her (i have the experience to handle her as i already have a keen bitch). She keeps giving me the eyes as if to say "you know you want me" but i know i can't take her :whistling2:. You just have to work on finding them the best possible home, but also the RIGHT home where they will stay for the rest of their life :2thumb:.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> because it wouldnt be practical...
> 
> i probably cant really afford it, i already have a dominant dog and they would more than likely butt heads, its around 45 mins in the car to and from work and i doubt the dogs would manage that in a confined space...
> 
> ...


but if he ends on death row then it'd be better for him.

Although that last picture says to me that he's a Northern Inuit. The first picture looks like one but that last pic is the NI sprawl..... i've got one doing it on my floor right now!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

thats the trouble... he's going to be next to impossible to rehome because of his stand-off ish temperment, they persieve him to be unprodictable with aggressive issues but he's just un-socialised and unsure, naturally he doesnt trust anyone which makes him act shifty. i have the knowledge and understanding to take him but it wouldnt really be fair on my other dog.

i just need to persuade my boss he's rehomable 'to the right person' and keep him here as long as possible.

if he gets put on the 'put down' list i'll take him without a second thought. He's fantastic, affectionate and nowhere near as much hard work as my rotty was when i took him on. it'd be a walk in the park compared to taken on dexter lol


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Meko said:


> but if he ends on death row then it'd be better for him.
> 
> Although that last picture says to me that he's a Northern Inuit. The first picture looks like one but that last pic is the NI sprawl..... i've got one doing it on my floor right now!


 
a 'northern inuit' is a husky/gsd...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i'm in love with a stray who came into the kennels i work at and i cant take him... totally heart broken...
> 
> i hate my job sometimes, you get so attached to some of them. i just hope we can find him a nice home. if he gets put on death row i'll need to take him lol
> 
> he's too gorgeous.


He's absolutely gorgeous! :flrt:

I'm sure someone will take him,but if he does end up on death row, you could try contacting SHAK. Unfortunately, their website doesn't appear to be working, but the link to their blog site is "It's A Dog's Life"..... SHAK (Safe Homes And Kindness) and this is their Facebook page SHAK (SAFE HOMES AND KINDNESS) large breed dog rescue | Facebook

They're based in Alnwick which is barely 50 mile from the border and they only take large dogs on death row, so if they've space I'm sure they'd take this boy.


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

awww he's gorgeous:flrt: i really dont know how you can resist :notworthy:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> a 'northern inuit' is a husky/gsd...




not really as it's a breed in its own right rather than taking a husky, a GSD, a bottle of blue nun and Barry White's greatest hits... The GSD was bred out of them and it isn't just those two dogs.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

reptilelover96 said:


> awww he's gorgeous:flrt: i really dont know how you can resist :notworthy:


believe me... it isn't easy... if it was purely my choice alone i'd take him in a heartbeat, but overall its my boss's decision along with my OH and i need to consider my other dog. but yeah its hard


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Meko said:


> not really as it's a breed in its own right rather than taking a husky, a GSD, a bottle of blue nun and Barry White's greatest hits... The GSD was bred out of them.


 
they're not a recognised breed, still husky cross gsd to me.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

feorag said:


> He's absolutely gorgeous! :flrt:
> 
> I'm sure someone will take him,but if he does end up on death row, you could try contacting SHAK. Unfortunately, their website doesn't appear to be working, but the link to their blog site is "It's A Dog's Life"..... SHAK (Safe Homes And Kindness) and this is their Facebook page SHAK (SAFE HOMES AND KINDNESS) large breed dog rescue | Facebook
> 
> They're based in Alnwick which is barely 50 mile from the border and they only take large dogs on death row, so if they've space I'm sure they'd take this boy.


thanks very much, that could be useful if common sense prevents me from taking him, i wont let him be put down. i'm a stubborn bint when it comes to this kinda thing


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> they're not a recognised breed, still husky cross gsd to me.



recognised by who?

and to be honest, just because 'to you' it's a husky / GSD doesn't mean it actually is. A cross is a mix of two dogs, but seeing as it's parents aren't a husky and a gsd (if it's an inuit) then it's not a cross. 

but if you want to say it's still a husky / gsd cross then don't bother because you'll still be wrong and i can't be arsed arguing.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

your right on one thing, i'm not going to argue.

k thanks now bye


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

enjoy your ignorance


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> believe me... it isn't easy... if it was purely my choice alone i'd take him in a heartbeat, but overall its my boss's decision along with my OH and i need to consider my other dog. but yeah its hard


yep i suppose so you have to be fair on your rottie...well good on you for resisting so far .....:whistling2:


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

does it really matter what it is... it's a bloody cute dog :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

he's so sweet, he gives us kisses and everything  no doubt its purely for the taste of wine haha

he shifted so i took another couple pics of his super gorgeousness


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

reptilelover96 said:


> does it really matter what it is... it's a bloody cute dog :flrt:


probably, if you were looking to take one on as they have their own personalities and temperaments. If you were to get an NI then you couldn't just look at it as a husky or a GSD when reading up on them.


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

Meko said:


> probably, if you were looking to take one on as they have their own personalities and temperaments. If you were to get an NI then you couldn't just look at it as a husky or a GSD when reading up on them.


okeyy you have a point :blush: but if she knows the dog already and his temprement it cant make a big difference... as gsd are great and most have really good temprements cant really say about huskies really as have no experiance with them : victory:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

highly doubtful, your comment is invalid, its like saying a labradoodle is hypoallergenic... 

ANYHOOO...

if i'm wrong i'd admit it, until i'm proven wrong he is what i say he is, now kindly disappear and leave me to weinge about him not being mine


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

Northern Inuit Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Breeding an NI with an NI doesn't give you a husky x GS

Much like how mixing water with water doesn't give you wine


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

and crossing a labxpoodle with a labxpoodle doesnt give you another labxpoodle it gives you a mongrel... 

your point is invalid


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> highly doubtful, your comment is invalid, its like saying a labradoodle is hypoallergenic...
> 
> ANYHOOO...
> 
> if i'm wrong i'd admit it, until i'm proven wrong he is what i say he is, now kindly disappear and leave me to weinge about him not being mine


it isn't invalid. The NI breed is about 30 years old and has nothing to do with labradoodles. If you breed a husky and a GSD in 1985 and breed the offspring together, and the off spring from them to a labrador and the off spring from that to a jack russel and the off spring from that to a staffy, and the off spring from that to a rottweiler..... is it still a husky / gsd? 

he might still be a husky / GSD but if he's a Northern Inuit then he's not a husky / GSD


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> and crossing a labxpoodle with a labxpoodle doesnt give you another labxpoodle it gives you a mongrel...
> 
> your point is invalid


I think you're clearly missing the point.

Like Meko said, NI's have been around for decades. Generations and generations of NI and NI breeding does not mean they are husky x GS.

Breed a husky and a GS and the pups will be Husky x GS. 

Breed a NI and a NI and the pups will be NI. Because if you looked into genetics you would understand that as an example, just because your parents parents parents parents parents were born in France does not make you French.

No offence but you're making yourself look really really silly here. And telling someone their point is invalid just shows you know you're wrong and as such have no response other than a childish one.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

The point is this lovely dog needs rehoming.
Have you contacted Dogs Trust? No dogs are put down.


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

jeweled lady said:


> The point is this lovely dog needs rehoming.
> Have you contacted Dogs Trust? No dogs are put down.


^ agreed


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

jeweled lady said:


> The point is this lovely dog needs rehoming.
> .



NO!!

the point is, the dog is bloody cute.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

But not cute enough for someone to offer it a home!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lets be honest; she'll probably take him home herself. Inuits are friendly so there shouldn't be a problem with him mixing with another male.


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

Meko said:


> lets be honest; *she'll probably take him home herself.* Inuits are friendly so there shouldn't be a problem with him mixing with another male.


:lol2: i was just thinking that


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes a beautiful dog but I am confused. How can anyone say hes a GSDxhusky without knowing his parentage? He looks like a NI to me too but whatever he is I hope he gets a new home.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

hey guys

only just seen this thread and wot a GORGEOUS doggy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

try this site for rehoming/ rescue site that will then look to rehome 


no malamute mentioned in his mix :whistling2: probably not


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

londonjoe said:


> looks like a normal husky:gasp: but nice


dont think he looks anything like a husky but looking at ur assets i agree , hes ALL husky :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my death row here where i live...

i check it weekly... may adopt the right one...

sucks knowing that every tuesday is execution day....

Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Portsmouth, OH: Petfinder

*Who We Are*

We are a very rural kill shelter but we are the only shelter in Scioto County at this time! We do put dogs to sleep every Tuesday. IF you see a dog you like PLEASE DO NOT wait until Tuesday to call!!! We are full each and every week so we do Euth to make room for the new dogs coming in.
Please try to help us get these dogs/puppies out and into rescues or adopted into forever homes. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH291.html


... sucks!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Have to agree with you Habu - that's such a sad site with some lovely dogs - seems to be a high proportion of hounds, terriers and pit bulls.



tricky said:


> no malamute mentioned in his mix :whistling2: probably not


As far as this dog is concerned I thought NI as soon as I looked at it and if that is the case then there's Malamute in there too! :2thumb:

The OP is guessing the breed, don't think she knows for sure.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

noone will ever 'know' what he is so lets just agree to disagree shall we?

he was a stray, his past and heritage are unknown.

His head is more GSD looking and he isn't a pure Husky so we use that to 'guess' what he is.

If i have my way he'll come home with me but it might not be the case in these circumstances so he'll just have to be spoiled by me in the mean time.

ANYHOO!

its bright and shiny today so i think i'll take some nice pictures of him if i can


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...



he looks like my friends husky x german sh
i hate doing whatyou do in the respect you cant help them all kinda thing.id end up living with 50 dogs:lol2:
heres pics of my friends dog http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ctures/681189-its-sunny-lets-go-swimming.html

i hope he has a happy ending no matter what.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

rach666 said:


> he looks like my friends husky x german sh
> i hate doing whatyou do in the respect you cant help them all kinda thing.id end up living with 50 dogs:lol2:
> heres pics of my friends dog http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ctures/681189-its-sunny-lets-go-swimming.html
> 
> i hope he has a happy ending no matter what.


oh tell me about it, if i had a big house with lots of space i would have it full with dogs. the amount of greyhounds and lurchers that i've fallen for over the years is rediculous. and because of my stubborn self all but 2 were rehomed. Its always the troubled dogs i fall for because i know they'll be difficult to rehome.

i've not got round to taking more pics but im on my lunch now so i'm off to snap him


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

he looks like a NI get in touch with the Northern Inuit society they have a re-homing section and should be able to help him find a new home they also have foster people


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

strictly speaking with the basic laws of genetics, if it was a husky x a standard coloured GSD I would expect him to be a lot darker in colour as the black on a GSD would be a more dominant gene than the dilute colours (lack of melamine) of a husky but what do i know lol But hey ho, it doesn't really matter what he is he is adorable and I hope he finds a fantastic home. If I didn't already have 2 large breed dogs, I would have taken him in a flash


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

husky rescues wont touch him cos he's a cross and they dont have space to take any more, GSD rescues wont touch him cos he's a cross and they dont have space to take him, Northern Inuit 'rescues' actually dont think he is one and they wont take him because they dont know his parentage...

so we can clear this up right now that we cant label him anything except a husky cross...


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Right, all my husky/GSD rescue links -

Huskies in Need
GSD Lifeline
UK GSD
Devon GSD
Vigil GSD
Southern Counties
GSD Hampshire


and just for good measure, a scottish dane rescue who also help other breeds and have a good idea of scottish rescues.

GDWS

If he ends up on death row or you want him in rescue for any reason PM me or post here and I'll cross post him onto rescue forums for you.

As for wanting a dog you can't have, 2 years ago I fostered a greyhound/lab cross, I work full time and it ripped up my house with separation anxiety, had me in tears multiple times, needed way more time and exercise than I could provide, but god, I wanted to keep her! It's hard, but you know that if it's not 100% perfect then both of you will be miserable before long.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Devi said:


> Right, all my husky/GSD rescue links -
> 
> Huskies in Need
> GSD Lifeline
> ...


thanks for the list, i'll give a couple a go, i've been told the people we usually deal with cant help us but i'm going to re-email everyone from myself cos i have my doubts that the manageress actually did anything at all.

i just cant imagine she would actually do anything that resembled work lmao


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

me wantiiiii:mf_dribble:
but cantiiii:devil:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> thanks for the list, i'll give a couple a go, i've been told the people we usually deal with cant help us but i'm going to re-email everyone from myself cos i have my doubts that the manageress actually did anything at all.
> 
> i just cant imagine she would actually do anything that resembled work lmao


No worries. I do emailing round for pound dogs sometimes and most pounds just email the local rescues or the national breed rescues so I've got lists of various smaller breed rescues that are often a little less stretched than the nationals.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Devi said:


> No worries. I do emailing round for pound dogs sometimes and most pounds just email the local rescues or the national breed rescues so I've got lists of various smaller breed rescues that are often a little less stretched than the nationals.


cheers i'll need to sort it in my own time but it'll get done


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Emsylove said:


> me wantiiiii:mf_dribble:
> but cantiiii:devil:


i'm at the 'me want... but really shouldn't' stage lmao

hes just so handsome


----------



## RubyCurtis (May 26, 2009)

personally i think his face is too long (well nose anyway) to be husky or german shepherd.

it doesnt matter what breed anyone "thinks" he is. i have run a rescue and you cant advertise him as a husky x german shepherd unless you know thats what he is for sure.

you will have to just say unknown mix


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

RubyCurtis said:


> it doesnt matter what breed anyone "thinks" he is. i have run a rescue and you cant advertise him as a husky x german shepherd unless you know thats what he is for sure.
> 
> you will have to just say unknown mix


I work in rescue now and we often take a wild guess, it's not false advertising unless you're guaranteeing a pedigree dog.


----------



## RubyCurtis (May 26, 2009)

never said it was false advertising but its not right to just assume, be safe and honest and say u dont know


----------

